# crabs



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i want to see different crabs besides the tiny ones at lfs. anybody have any pics of really beautiful crabs that arent that much(like under $50). thanks


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

fiddler crab

























the pics of the fiddler crabs are white, most common fiddler crabs are red/orange overall, well mine are. fiddlers are very hardy crabs, sh*t mine only has 1 claw + 1 leg of 4 on the left side and has all the appendiges on the right side 
http://www.fiddlercrab.info/

Red-claw crab









http://wrongcrowd.com/aquaria/crab/

those are my 2 types i have cleaning my tank
$1.50 each at most LFS


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

are they aggressive?will they hurt my .5"-1.5" reds or my 2" rhom


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> are they aggressive?will they hurt my .5"-1.5" reds or my 2" rhom


 nope


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thai crab


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Thats not a thai crab this is


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I hear a lot of people give these crabs away for free!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> I hear a lot of people give these crabs away for free!!!


 ROFL I was waiting for someone to do that


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> Thats not a thai crab this is


 Actually it is a Thai crab. Red Claw and Thai crab are the same thing. Just another name.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Go tho this link and see what it says under other common names. http://www.centralpets.com/pages/critterpa...s/FWI4673.shtml


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

They are wrong


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> They are wrong










ok?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

seriously braves that site IS wrong...

any other information source will tell you otherwise


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

oh ok, i was just going by what it said there? I have a crab (not the pic i posted) that i dont know what it is then? It was labeled as a Thai crab at the lfs. How can i tell the difference?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it wasn't a red claw or a fiddler?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

No "Thai Crab""


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well yes but did you look at the pictures of the red claw and fiddler on this thread? does it look like either of them?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Well on the page the "Thai" looks like it has more color, but I was thinking that its size might have alot to do with that. The "Red Claw" is much smaller with no added aoloration. Is size a factor?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Well on the page the "Thai" looks like it has more color, but I was thinking that its size might have alot to do with that. The "Red Claw" is much smaller with no added aoloration. Is size a factor?


 red claws only get about 2" wide, thais get about the size of ur first. Totally different species.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Well on the page the "Thai" looks like it has more color, but I was thinking that its size might have alot to do with that. The "Red Claw" is much smaller with no added aoloration. Is size a factor?
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Well on the page the "Thai" looks like it has more color, but I was thinking that its size might have alot to do with that. The "Red Claw" is much smaller with no added aoloration. Is size a factor?
> ...


 Where are you measuring from? the "red claw" pic looks like he is bigger than 2" from leg to leg? doesnt it?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

can i get some free crabs..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> can i get some free crabs..


 um wrong forum pal.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > can i get some free crabs..
> ...











i was referring to this








the "free crabs"


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

oh


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 QUIT ARGUING, THE POINT HAS BEEN MADE


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

you measure the body (carapace)

Not from claw to claw.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


I wasnt arguing. It was a question! Sorry im not a crab expert. And by your response you obviously arent either.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> you measure the body (carapace)
> 
> Not from claw to claw.


 Thankyou very much. I now understand.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > you measure the body (carapace)
> ...


 no prob


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> I hear a lot of people give these crabs away for free!!!


 Ya man most people dont know the different crab species. I asked the lady at the LFS for some red claws and she said they have them in the back so I went and after 10 minutes I finally got the crabs but they wernt the right kind. Damnit i hate how stupid LFS are :rasp:


----------

